

Startup Weekend, Lancaster, PA - ccrystle
http://diggingintwo.blogspot.com/2013/01/startup-weeekend.html

======
mrlase
Nice to see some activity in Lancaster for once. Definitely looking into going
as a developer.

------
ccrystle
growing tech scene... 47 founders make up Startup Lancaster

